# My female sugar is biting my ma sugar gliders penis pretty hard. Anyone know why?



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Having a bit of trouble determining the cause of why shes trying to bite his penis. They're bonded pretty well, they don't fight and they're mating (I know this because she is pregnant) but every now and then she seems to chase him around the cage while his penis is out and bites, he tries to pull away but she's pretty clamped on it. Anyone who can shed some light on the situation?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

if she is pregnant then she could be getting fed up with him if he is trying to mate her still 

i dont know enough about them really to give advice but im sure there will be someone to post soon that does


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

split them up?


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

You can't split up a bonded pair, it'd cause unnecessary stress on them and the female needs the male around as she's pregnant. Like I said before they don't fight and he diesn't too pissed off about it so it's nothing worth splitting them up over


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> split them up?


not really that simple with gliders as they need to be kept in the min of pairs 

though there is something wrong if she is doing what the O/P has stated she is doing


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jimmiepop said:


> You can't split up a bonded pair, it'd cause unnecessary stress on them and the female needs the male around as she's pregnant. Like I said before they don't fight and he diesn't too pissed off about it so it's nothing worth splitting them up over


hopefully marie or jen will see this an come an help you out hun 

i dont know why she would be doing this not something i ever came across when i had gliders


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol we have two other pairs of gliders and neither of them have this problem, yeah hopefully Marie will help out as I'm quite confused


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jimmiepop said:


> Lol we have two other pairs of gliders and neither of them have this problem, yeah hopefully Marie will help out as I'm quite confused


 
yeah its deffo an odd one lol 

is she causing any damage or bleeding when she is biting him :blush::lol2:


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope, there seems to be no problem aesthetically and once he gets away from her he happily carries on with his cleaning so I don't think he's in any pain or discomfort


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

not meaning to sound weird or anything but is she maybe doing something else?:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jimmiepop said:


> Nope, there seems to be no problem aesthetically and once he gets away from her he happily carries on with his cleaning so I don't think he's in any pain or discomfort





connor 1213 said:


> not meaning to sound weird or anything but is she maybe doing something else?:blush:


lol connor i was thinkin that too ha ha 

maybe she is just being kinky jimmie as if she isnt harming him then i cant think of any other reason as to why she would do it :blush::lol2:


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Umm tbh I dont think sugar gliders really give out blow jobs, if she is she's going at it pretty strong, and with teeth, ooo nobody likes teeth


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Jimmiepop said:


> Umm tbh I dont think sugar gliders really give out blow jobs, if she is she's going at it pretty strong, and with teeth, ooo nobody likes teeth


:lol2: I was going to say i think that its common in some species, i.e. female fruit bats are known for giving their fellas it....lol sure its not common in sugar gliders...? lol


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

hahaha, ooo errr, thats funny....
kinky sugargliders....


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> :lol2: I was going to say i think that its common in some species, i.e. *female fruit bats are known for giving their fellas it*....lol sure its not common in sugar gliders...? lol


Lucky beggars..


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

As funny as it might sound, this could potentially be very dangerous. If she is biting his penis which is only thin, it could be severed easily. 

Is the penis out all the time? If so then there is a problem, possibly an infection, a trip to the vets would be in order.


----------

